# Probleme mit Profibus DP



## Roland (9 Juli 2004)

Hi mal wieder,
kann mir jemand helfen? ich hab ein kleines problem mit einer phoenix baugruppe. in der hw konfig (step 7) habe ich dem modul eine adresse gegeben, die ich über dipschalter am gerät auch eingestellt habe. jetzt bringt mir das doofe ding aber immer wieder bus fault...? kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## plc_tippser (9 Juli 2004)

Hi,
nach dem Du die Adr. am Slave eingestellt hast, unbedingt den Slave komplett spannungslos schalten, am besten die ganze Anlage, damit auch nichts überbleibt.

Das währe der erste Schritt.

Du kannst auch über die Hardware die erreichbaren Teilnehmer am PB auslesen, kann ich dir im Augenblick aber nicht genau sagen, wie der Weg dahin ist. Aber es geht.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (9 Juli 2004)

Und? Gehts?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

leider noch nicht ganz. wenn ich im baugruppenzustand nachschaue, dann wird die baugruppe (phoenix modul) zwar erkannt, aber ich hab immernoch am phoenix-modul bus faut...


----------



## joker (12 Juli 2004)

*DP Busfehler*

wie ist denn das Modul aufgebaut ???
ich denke da an die Steckmodule, sind es mehrere ??
Ähnlich wie in der HW Konfig, dort wird auch die SPS nzw. deren Aufbau nachgebildet !

Wenn du auf online öffnen in der HW Konfig gehst hast du dann dort eine farblich Markierung ( rotes Kreuz , Balken ) ??

Mach anschliessend die Diagnose des Slves  Phoenix auf durch einen
Doppelklick darauf !! Danach sollte unter dem Reiter DP Slave Diagnose 
etwas mehr Info sein aus der GSD wird dies geholt !!!

Gruss

JOKER


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

hallo,

also das modul hab ich mit drei eingangskarten und einer ausgangskarte besückt. auf platz 1 bis 3 die eingangskarte und auf 4 die ausgangskarte. 

wenn ich in der hw konfig nachschaue ist bei mir kein roter balken oder ähnliches. 

wenn ich in der spezialdiagnose nachschaue (ncm s7 diagnose), dann wird zwar erkannt, dass etwas angeschlossen ist. nichts jedoch unter dp master...?

ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln!!!!!!


----------



## joker (13 Juli 2004)

*Phoenix Modul*

hallo Du,

sag mal wie nennt sich denn das Teil genau ??
Was steht denn da drauf und wie nennt sich die GSD ???

Gruss

Joker


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Juli 2004)

Folg. Punkte sollten auch OK sein:

1. Sind alle Ein-/Ausgangskarten mit allen Spannungsversorgungen versorgt?
2. Es sollte kein Kurzschluss auf einer Baugruppe sein (E oder A)
3. Sind alle Steckkarten inkl. Slave mit der richtigen Best.-Nr. eingetragen? Das ist auch ein sehr beliebter Fehler.
4. Setz die Baudrate mal auf 1,5, falls sie höher eingestellt ist.
5. Hängen noch mehr Teilnehmer am Bus? OP?

Gruß pt


----------



## Roland (13 Juli 2004)

hallo,
danke nochmal, hab das problem doch noch selber hinbekommen. ich hatte eigentlich alles richtig projektiert, hab aber nicht immer alle meldungen gelesen... ich musste nur noch zwei fc's (cp bibliotheken) einfügen. jetzt funkts. danke nochmal an alle


----------

